

Poor Man's Erlang IRC Client  - rvirding
http://alphajor.blogspot.com/2010/12/poor-mans-erlang-irc-client-i-need.html

======
gaiusparx
You might want to post to erlang-questions mailing list for comments.
<http://www.erlang.org/faq.html>

Thanks for posting. It's great to see more and more people into erlang.

